# Help me decide---> T8 or T5HO



## jwjrw

I usually put t-5's at a minimum 15 ft perfer 20+. With 12 feet ceilings t-8's all the way.


----------



## HARRY304E

gnxtc2 said:


> First post here but been in the game for over 20 years.
> 
> Gutted my shop and re doing everything.
> 
> Shop is 60x35 (2100 sq ft) with 12' ceilings. Shop is all insulated. I also have a race car that I work on in my spare time. I also do some minor fabrication. The ceiling is the metal panel liner (metal roofing) in bright white. The same material is going to used on the walls. I am going to get a good bit of lamp reflection.
> 
> I was originally going to go with T5HO strip lights (8' x 4 lamps). I call various manufacturers if I can surface mount them but I get all different answers. I know they give off quite a bit of heat.
> 
> I started doing some research on T8 bulb options. I am looking to go with a F032/841/XPS bulb in a T8 - 8' x 4 lamp strip fixture.
> 
> T5HO
> Pros: Brighter light
> Cons: Costs (re-lamp and ballast), operating costs
> 
> T8
> Pro: Cost (cheaper)
> Cons: Less bright compared to T5HO
> 
> The T5HO fixtures cost more than double of the T8s. Also a 4 lamp T5HO ballast is close to $100.
> 
> I am going to need around 28 fixtures.
> 
> We've been retro-fitting HID highbays with 6/8 bulb T5HO fixtures but hanging them at 20 feet.
> 
> I've walked around Sam's and noticed that the fixtures are T8 8 lamp hung around 12'.
> 
> I believe going with a T8 fixture that I am going to get the best bang for the buck.
> 
> Opinions????
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Billy T.
> [email protected]


It's your shop i would go with the T5-HO's:thumbup:


----------



## BobBob

*15*

I'd put 15 low bay 200 watt induction alum base. They last 60,000hrs/10yrs with no maintainance and a better spectrum of light then even the T-5's.


----------



## ruthunter

Go with a 2x4 5 lamp t5ho and dual switch it..just installed a bunch in a garage surface mounted that had 12' ceilings and dual switching..you can go with less t5 lights and get way more light than more fixtures with t8's..remember t5 lamps are 54watts a piece. The lowest wattage i have found are 52 watts in a t5 and they are very BRIGHT.


----------



## B4T

I would go with T8... most guys here say biggest bang for your buck..


----------



## Ima Hack

At 12', T8 is hands down the best choice. 

Nice looking shop.


----------



## gnxtc2

ruthunter said:


> Go with a 2x4 5 lamp t5ho and dual switch it..just installed a bunch in a garage surface mounted that had 12' ceilings and dual switching..you can go with less t5 lights and get way more light than more fixtures with t8's..remember t5 lamps are 54watts a piece. The lowest wattage i have found are 52 watts in a t5 and they are very BRIGHT.


I think going to a 2x4 fixture spaced out, you're going to get hot spots.









Billy T.
[email protected]


----------



## Electric_Light

T5 HO only comes in 0.95 to 1.0 BF, but T8 ballasts are available from about 0.75 to 1.2 BF with the off the shelf and cheapest type being 0.87.


----------



## Lighting Retro

In your application, you will find T8's spec'd out most often. Definitely best bang for the buck. It's what I would put at my place. Less replacement costs, less energy, longer life.


----------



## gnxtc2

Decided to go with a 8' 4 light T8 fixture.

Now have to decide on which bulb.......I was thinking about a 841 but someone recommended a 850 one instead. 

Billy T.
[email protected]


----------



## The Lightman

gnxtc2 said:


> now have to decide on which bulb.......i was thinking about a 841 but someone recommended a 850 one instead.


fo30/850/xp/ss/eco


----------



## Lighting Retro

Most like 850 for warehouse/garage applications. More like daylight. 841 is most often spec'd out in office space in our experience.


----------



## Electric_Light

Lighting Retro said:


> Most like 850 for warehouse/garage applications. More like daylight. 841 is most often spec'd out in office space in our experience.


"daylight" is 6500K, or 865.
850 is 5,000K. 

I too like the 5,000K, but that's a matter personal preference, just like picking the color of your car.


----------



## Lighting Retro

Electric_Light said:


> "daylight" is 6500K, or 865.
> 850 is 5,000K.
> 
> I too like the 5,000K, but that's a matter personal preference, just like picking the color of your car.


It absolutely is a matter of preference. We use 5,000k in offices all the time. However, when we see designers spec out schools, offices, etc, the overwhelming majority go with 4100k. Those same folks always use 5000k in warehouse/gym applications. 

Don't ever see anyone spec out 6500.


----------



## gnxtc2

The Lightman said:


> fo30/850/xp/ss/eco


What's the difference between the 30w tube vs the 32w one?

Billy T.
[email protected]


----------



## Lighting Retro

2 watts. 

and less lumens.


----------



## Electric_Light

Lighting Retro said:


> It absolutely is a matter of preference. We use 5,000k in offices all the time. However, when we see designers spec out schools, offices, etc, the overwhelming majority go with 4100k. Those same folks always use 5000k in warehouse/gym applications.
> 
> Don't ever see anyone spec out 6500.


I have 5,000K in my home office. (Philips brand 850) The sunlight helps, but just isn't bright enough and it blends very well with natural light in my subjective opinion. Normally, F32T8 isn't used indoors for homes except for the kitchen, but quality 5000K lamps are hard to come by in any other type. 

There's something about 4,100K I don't like, but again, that's personal opinion.



Lighting Retro said:


> *2 watts. *
> 
> and less lumens.


Fluorescent lamps are not like ordinary incandescent lamps. The power usage is quite dependent on ballast. The savings realized with reduced wattage lamps depends on the design of the ballast. See page 4.
http://www.advance.philips.com/documents/uploads/literature/OptaniumBro_final2.pdf


----------



## jwjrw

I like the 6500 daylight the best. I have several customers that request them.


----------



## Lighting Retro

Electric_Light said:


> I have 5,000K in my home office. (Philips brand 850) The sunlight helps, but just isn't bright enough and it blends very well with natural light in my subjective opinion. Normally, F32T8 isn't used indoors for homes except for the kitchen, but quality 5000K lamps are hard to come by in any other type.
> 
> There's something about 4,100K I don't like, but again, that's personal opinion.
> 
> 
> Fluorescent lamps are not like ordinary incandescent lamps. The power usage is quite dependent on ballast. The savings realized with reduced wattage lamps depends on the design of the ballast. See page 4.
> http://www.advance.philips.com/documents/uploads/literature/OptaniumBro_final2.pdf


I agree on the 4100k, not my favorite.

While I also agree with you on how ballast affects wattage, his question was a simple one. What's the difference between 32 and 30? That was not a ballast related question.


----------



## sbrn33

I would like to see the layout he ended up with.
I would have gone with 8'T8-4 lamp strips mounted perpendicular to the length of the building. cheap, easy and a good job. 
Still haven't lit my own shop though. You would link after 18 years I would find time.


----------



## Electric_Light

Lighting Retro said:


> I agree on the 4100k, not my favorite.
> 
> While I also agree with you on how ballast affects wattage, his question was a simple one. What's the difference between 32 and 30? *That was not a ballast related question.*


Well, yes and no. The answer is "2 watts" at lamp under laboratory testing conditions, but it may or may not yield the 6.25% reduction in power consumption that a simple math may lead the average people to believe.

The replacement of the high efficacy RE80 phosphors used in 30W lamp usually puts out the same output as a 32W lamp with standard RE80 phosphor, but that's spec sheet stuff tested on reference ballast in the lab.


----------



## Lighting Retro

there you go again being difficult

life is simple if you let it be

I'm thinking he's talking same quality lamp, same brand, only wattage change. The answer I gave is most likely what he was looking for. 

But your answer is much more fun.


----------



## Electric_Light

Lighting Retro said:


> there you go again being difficult
> 
> life is simple if you let it be
> 
> I'm thinking he's talking same quality lamp, same brand, only wattage change. The answer I gave is most likely what he was looking for.
> 
> But your answer is much more fun.


Dropping in "25W" 4' T8 lamps in place of existing 32W lamps isn't a guarantee of getting the anticipated 22% reduction in wattage. The ACTUAL result can fairly well be disappointing with such thing as poor low temperature performance, striation issues, less reduction in power use than told, etc.


----------



## Lighting Retro

the question was 32 vs 30. 

the easy answer is 2 watts

that is the difference in the two lamps

he didn't ask about or compare color temp, lamp quality, ballast type, temperature difference, world events, tsunamis, stock quotes, how to split atoms or anything else. 



> What's the difference between the 30w tube vs the 32w one?


2 watts and less lumens. No length difference, no ballast difference required, no less color options. The answer was simple. Why muddy the water and throw up unnecessary facts on the guy, and then try to turn it into a cold weather 25W striation scenario to justify your unnecessary position? I think you like to argue for fun. Gets old.


----------



## gnxtc2

UPDATE:

Picked up 25 - 8' - 4 lamp T8 strip fixtures from the supply house. The lighting guy asked me what color bulbs I wanted. I told him that I'll take the fixtures now but give me (2) 841 bulbs and (2) 850 bulbs, both 32w.

I put the bulbs in the same fixture and energized it. The 841 looked like a 835 (warm white) next to the 850 bulb. I tried to take a pic with my Blackberry but it came out distorted and took out the 841 bulb. 

I have four rows of the strip fixtures. I energized one row. The pic is taken without a flash. 


















Billy T.
[email protected]


----------

